# New Mega Paint set!



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Containing all of the Citadel Colour and Foundation paints and every Wash as well as brushes, glue, flock and sand, The Mega Paint Set consists of one grey custom Figure Case containing all 73 Colour, Wash and Foundation paints from the Citadel range. It also includes PVA Glue, sand, three types of static grass and seven paintbrushes.

£150

Released 1st November 2008.

Couldn't see this posted anywhere else but very sorry if it is hidden somewhere.

Regards,
Jake.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Awesome find, Not a shabby buy, but I will stick with my Vallejo paint set for now and get the foundation paints like I have been.


----------



## EndangeredHuman (Feb 20, 2008)

Hmm, again, not too bad, not too bad. The price is somewhat respectable for what you get. Certainly a beautiful set for a collector or Golden Demon Wannabe. Better than the paint-only set.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

As good a deal as it might be, I just can't see myself ever wanting all the various obscure colours, and to be honest though my paint collection RRP is probably a lot, I don't like the idea of whapping 150 quid on the counter just for a load of pots of paint. That's not what I want to spend my cash on if I can help it...


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Aye I've always fancied a Mega Set, but when I'm holding that £100, or now £150 in my hand, I just can't seem to go for one. Partically as I always have plenty of paints/bruches anyways, and mostly because if I have £150 spare I'd rather get more minis.

For someone starting out with a fair spare bit of cash I could see it being a nice buy though.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

I won't be getting the set myself. It saves about £20 at the moment but when the sliht paint price change comes into play it'll probably save about £30ish, but I still won't be getting it, I'd rather collect it all over a year or so not having to spend £150 in one - that's if I needed any of it anyway...


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Woo-hoo 300 USD down the can! For the same amount, you can get all the Reaper paint you'll ever need... Stuff's chemically identical to Vallejo, it's just a different label on the bottle. Better paint, cheaper pricetag per unit, and it lasts longer. What's not to like?

http://reapermini.com/store/customer/product.php?productid=3494&cat=112&page=1


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

I just wouldn't use all the colours available, I'm fairly sure of that. So I'd soon be popping out for more blue wash and Ultramarines blue, but there'd be shades of green and stuff I'd just barely touch. I've still got an _ancient_ Bilious Green that I've had for 12 years (and it's older than that, it was old stock then) because I only ever use it for the laser sights. 

I don't imagine I'd even need all the brushes or flock to be honest. Although a bit of different flock wouldn't be so bad I suppose. Worth it if you're a pro painter who simply prefers Citadel paints. I imagine most pros don't limit themselves - and I lot of the GW staffers I know use the Foundation paints pretty much the whole time anyway.


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

All the colours of the rainbow.... :shok:


----------



## Caledor (Jan 15, 2008)

I want it. I'm pretty sure I'd use all the stuff in it, just because I could. But at that price, maybe just some more guys...


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Only problem with this is that I will never use half the colours. Hell, I bought the mega paint set they have already and most of the paints in it dried out from lack of use. Not really worth it for me.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Would certainly look cool on my desk, a big buy like this would probably kick me up the arse and into painting gear.

Thanks for this.


----------



## MR.snugglekinz (Aug 15, 2008)

Sounds like a little to much money for me at the moment. I doubt I'd use to much of the paint either. Plus, i don't think I'd need the paintbrushes. Maybe, when i accualy get ok at painting 'll buy it but its way to much for me now.

Sean*


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Hmm, this has definite possibilities for my Christmas list. 

I don't own any Foundation paints or washes, and I think it's definitely worth it for the rest of the gear that comes with the paint. I'll give it a think, I suppose. 

:drinks:


----------



## Wolfblade (Mar 18, 2008)

Personally, I'm sticking to Vallejo, but I will get the foundation and wash sets.


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

might be worth the price, I was always into painting and stuff. I've always used apple barrel, which isn't the best paint in the world....better then nothing, could be worse.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

i think its a great deal. wasn't it 250 bucks before and only included the available paints? i wish i had the money to buy this. guess i should find a part time job


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

You know i notice also that my reaper paint stays fresh a whole lot longer.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Death 0F Angels said:


> You know i notice also that my reaper paint stays fresh a whole lot longer.


The way I shamelessly plug Reaper paints, you'd think I was a Reaper employee! But I'm not. Games Workshop paint is fine, IF you mix it with some paint thinner and then put it into eyedropper bottles. The reason that Reaper and Vallejo paint stays fresh longer (or functionally forever, since by the time it'd go bad, you've probably used it all up) is because it's in a bottle with a lot less air exposure in it, and no air gets trapped inside once you give it a squeeze or two. I have Reaper paint that's as thin as the day I bought it nearly five years ago, and it's because it's in a good container. 

The other thing Reaper currently offers that Citadel doesn't is quality inks. Hell, Citadel doesn't even make their inks anymore, which were actually quite good. Not as good as Reaper's, but still very decent. But, you say, Citadel makes Washes-- and those are great, don't get me wrong-- but there's a fundamental difference in how ink and how a wash is formulated, and there are a lot of things that an ink does better than a wash. For example, anything metallic does better with ink. If you need a stronger color with the same sort of feel as a wash but not quite the opacity (i.e. a bit thicker) then the ink comes out ahead too. For the casual painter, the washes are probably better, but there are enough folks out there who know the difference that it matters a lot that they cut the ink range. Even a lot of people who were only interested in putting painted models on the table regardless of quality used Chestnut Ink, to boot... I'm glad I stocked up before they pulled it. Got enough of the stuff to last a couple years, I think.

Citadel does make two things that are very useful these days, though-- the Wash range, and about half of the foundation paints. The light tone foundation paints (that'd be Astronomician Grey, Tausept Ochre/Iyanden Darksun which are functionally the same thing, and Deneb Stone) are great since they cover over black so easily, and you can hit 'em with washes and highlights as needed and not have to build up from an absurdly dark color that you don't even leave in the recesses, just to get an even, realistic tone in the end. In the case of the washes, they're just convenient because they're pre-mixed, and thus are consistent from pot to pot. Before, I found if you had to mix up a multiple-parts wash, it could get hard to keep it consistent over time. Much easier to do with the new washes.


----------



## cameron94 (Jul 21, 2008)

I think it is highly work it because you get so many paints and they are pretty decent and a huge collection of paints. I don't think I would use those colour normally because I usally mix them but I would sure use them all if I had them. 
I would rather spend the money on the mini's instead because that's what you play with - you dont play with paints, you play with the mini's!

Cameron94.


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

also bare in mind that with the price increase also affecting paint it's not a bad price really i mean the ne RRP on GW spray is going to be £8!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Triangulum (Jul 15, 2008)

I would spend like 100 quid, buy all the paints that I would ever use with my armies, the flock and other stuff, then get a baneblade or something, same use same price



Oh btw sorry about the english slang, spent the summer there


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Triangulum said:


> Oh btw sorry about the english slang, spent the summer there


Dude... British website. American slang is far more odd than British on here.


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

yea indeed you slang is is normal around here lol


----------



## h0ntaru (Sep 28, 2008)

thats awesome cant wait to get it.


----------

